# Stock Designs "wild



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Question is there a place where I can buy a design that I would cut on my cutter? I see the WILD with zebra print everywhere and I would love to get my hands on the template? I can paint zebra print but trying to do it in OOBling is not working out lol.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Is this the Wild that you have seen?? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t163523.html 
If so, go thru the post and down near the bottom JSF has put a design of the word that you can use and then you just make the different stripes across the letters with your stones. 
Otherwise there are some zebra fonts on this website that might be what you are looking for. There is also a video on this website to show you how to use the zebra fonts. RhinestoneAlphabets.com / Creative Style Fonts
Hope this helps!! If not, please let us know and we will try further to figure out what can help.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much I got it


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

There is also rhinestonetemplates.com who has typeable Zebra fonts and will make a design template for you too if you are in a hurry or want to practice,


----------

